# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u Briselu

## Hemera

Drage moje, savjetovali su me da sledecu ivf radim u Briselu na Univerzitetskom centru koji se bavi ivf-om. Da li neka od Vas ima iskustva sa tom klinikom. Potrebne su mi sve informacije i savjeti do kojih mogu doci. Hvala unaprijed

----------


## ivanais

Pozdrav mi smo takoder danas predali zahtjev na Hzzo radi ljecenja u Briselu s obzirom da muz ima Robertsonovu trans lokaciju i potreban je PGD.
Svaka informacija i pomoc su dobro dosli. Ja nazalost nisam uspjela pronaći niti jednu temu vezanu za MPO u Briselu.

----------


## Munkica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/30750-UZBrussels

Ovo je tema za potpomognutu u Universitair Ziekenhuis Brussel. Mogu vam pomoci i dati info oko ivf, icsi i dijagnostickih postupaka, ali s pgd nemam iskustva.

----------


## ivanais

Hvala Munkica.
Zanima me koji dio postupka se obavlja u HR a koji u Belgiji, tj koliko je dug boravak u Belgiji. Kakva je komunikacija sa sestrama, doktorima, sam tjek postupka planira se IVF? I naravno ako je moguce neku preporuku za smjestaj blizu bolnice i sl? S obzirm da krecem od 0 informacija osim onoga sto sam procitala na njihovoj stranici svaka informacija je dobro dosla!

----------


## Munkica

Ja sam sve obavljala u Belgiji jer zivim tu pa ne znam odgovor na to. Sto se komunikacije tice, nisam se za nista morala brinuti. Upute sam dobila napismeno prije postupka i svi su se brinuli da sve ide po planu. Samo sam morala biti kraj telefona  :Smile:   za sve su me zvali i davali upute od postupka, priprema do davanja lijekova s objasnjenjima. 

Jedino su jaakoo spori s izdavanjen racuna. Moje mladje dijete ima godinu dana i tek nedavno sam dobila racun za uzv kad sam bila par tjedana trudna.

----------


## Munkica

Inace, za planiranje postupka je zaduzen jedan doktor i s njim imate konzultacije i sve dogovarate. Tijekom postupka (uzv, pick up, transfer) su razliciti doktori i embriolozi. Meni je prvi postupak vodila dr Popovic (tada je bila fellow, ali mislim da jenu medjuvremenu dobila trajni status. Nisam sigurna), a zadnja dva postupka je bio embriolog Danijel Jankovic. Nije da je bitno, ali je bilo opustajuce cuti “naski” u tim stresnim trenutcima.

----------


## Hemera

> Inace, za planiranje postupka je zaduzen jedan doktor i s njim imate konzultacije i sve dogovarate. Tijekom postupka (uzv, pick up, transfer) su razliciti doktori i embriolozi. Meni je prvi postupak vodila dr Popovic (tada je bila fellow, ali mislim da jenu medjuvremenu dobila trajni status. Nisam sigurna), a zadnja dva postupka je bio embriolog Danijel Jankovic. Nije da je bitno, ali je bilo opustajuce cuti “naski” u tim stresnim trenutcima.


Ćao Munkice, pisala sam na slicnoj temi ali kako sam bila nova na forumu a poruke mi nish prolazile par dana mislila sam da je do mene nesto pa sam ih poslala vise  :Smile: ) Znaci, ovo sto ja trazim Univerzitetski centar je Universitair Ziekenhuis Brussel, nema nijedan drugi? Da li imaju posrednike prevodioce kao na drugim klinikama za nas s Balkana? Ceka li se za konsultacije i ima li bilo kakvih listi cekanja? Da li uopste rade te "telefonske konsultacije", ti si predpostavljam licno posla, je li dovoljno da im pisem na neki mail koji nađem na sajtu? Ne znam kakva je politika foruma, imate li neki cjenovnik koji bi mogli da mi posaljete vezan za postupak i dijagnostiku?

----------


## Munkica

Ovo je web stranica centra i samo je jedan Uz Brussel http://www.brusselsivf.be/default.aspx?lang=EN
Tebi treba CRG (centrum voor reproductieve geneeskunde) odnosno centar za reproduktivnu medicinu. 

Ne znam imaju li prevoditelja za hrvatski jer mi nije trebao, ali ovdje mozes pitati. Doduse, ne vidim da je ponudjen hrvatski. 
http://www.brusselsivf.be/need-an-interpreter-en

Na ovoj stranici su informacije za strane pacijente.
http://www.brusselsivf.be/overseas-patients

Ja sam na prve konzultacije cekala cca mjesec dana, ali to je bilo prije covida. Ja sam isla osobno tako da ne znam rade li telefonske konzultacije. O cijenama za pgd nemam info. Meni je moje osiguranje pokrilo troskove icsi-a i dijagnostike.

----------


## Hemera

Hvala,jasno, meni ne treba PGD mislim da se Ivana gore interesovala, mene zanima ivf icsi jer sam imala dva puta TFF i te cijene postupka me zanimaju od dijagnostike pa redom

----------


## Munkica

Mislim da je najbolje da ih kontaktiras. Histeroskopiju i prohodnost jajovoda sam radila prije 4-5 godina, a dio racuna su slali direktno na osiguranje tako da ne znam tocne cijene. Naravno, ovisi i o lijekovima. Ja sam u zadnjem postupku koristila progesteron u injekcijama jer utrogestani nisu bili dovoljni, a kutija od 14 kom je bila oko 100 eur.

----------


## Hemera

Ivana, ako saznate nesto, sto god to bilo, mogu li da Vas zamolim da ovdje to ispisete, svaka informacija bice korisna...

----------


## Hemera

Pa moracu, to je i najpametnije, hvala Munkice

----------


## cackalica

Pozdrav, može li mi neko reći kakvo iskustvo imate sa klinikom u Bruxellesu? I zna li neko koliki dio troškova pokriva zdravstvo za PGD i IVF? Bili smo u Češkoj gdje pokriva otprilike 40-50 % troškova pa nas zanima pokriva li u Belgiji veći dio. Hvala

----------


## ivanais

Pozdrav,
Mi smo trenutno u postupku u Briselu. Lijecimo se na teret HZZO a sami cemo pokrivati oko 1500 eura. Takoder je ukljucen PGD.
Sto se tice iskustva za sada su samo pozitivni. Prvi put smo bili u Briselu 1 dan I tada se odrade sve konzultacije I dogovori naravno potrebno doci sad svima nalazima.
Sada sam u stimulaciji- krvni nalazi I folikumetrije se rade tu u RH I salju im se nalazi. Komunikacija je odlicna I dostupni su za sva pitanja.

----------


## cackalica

Hvala puno na informaciji.
Koliko se čeka na postupak nakon konzultacija?  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Obicno se krece za mjesec do dva ako ne treba obaviti nikakve dodatne pretrage.

----------


## ivanais

Mi smo u veljaci bili na konzultacijama I postupak je krenuo u svibnju.
Pocetak Vam ovisi o tome koju varijantu PGD a izaberete, ali to ce Vam sve oni reci tamo.

----------


## cackalica

Hvala vam, puno mi znače te informacije.
Zanima me i kakva je komunikacija, do sada smo samo na engleski komunicirali, imaju li na klinici prevoditelja ili je također sve na engleski?

----------


## ivanais

Sve je na engleskom I konzultacije sa svim doktorima I sada kada smo bili na punkciji sve sestre I doktori pricaju engleski.
Svi su jako razumni,pricaju polako,ponove sve dva puta tako da to nije problem.

----------


## cackalica

Hvala na odgovoru, samo jos jedno pitanje.
Je li vam HZZO financirao i troskove putovanja na konzultacije ili samo za postupak?

----------


## ivanais

Prva dva odlaska (konzultacije I punkcija) HZZO finacira troskove najjeftinijeg prijevoza (bus) za oboje. A za transfer samo za mene.
Troskovi smjestaja se ne financiraju.

----------


## Munkica

Ne znam radi li ponovo dr. Popovic s pacijentima. Meni je vodila prvi postupak, ali zbog administrativnih razloga (promijenio joj se tip ugovora) nije vise mogla raditi s pacijentima nego samo kao znanstvenik.
I ako imas srece mozda ti transfer radi embriolog Danijel. Meni je bio na druga dva transfera. Nije da je bitno, ali je bilo lijepo iznenadjenje cuti "naski".

----------


## ivanais

Nazalost do sada nismo imali srece sresti nekoga nasega, mozda bude.
Htjela sam samo napomenuti da za razliku od RH u Belgiji je zakonski vracanje samo jednog embrija po transferu za zene do mislim 38 g barem je nama tako receno  :Sad:

----------


## Munkica

Do 36 godina. Na njihovoj stranici ima nesto vise detalja, ali da, takav je zakon. http://www.brusselsivf.be/does-art-t...l=true#L4-5746

----------


## ivanais

Da isprike do 36, znam da je nas zahvatilo...

----------


## Antonija1961

Pozdrav svima! Dobili smo uputnicu za postupak u Briselu, MPO. Ima li netko tko je sve prosao, a htio bi pricati preko tel? Ja bih nazvala, lakse mi je preko tel sve pitati i dobiti odgovore i korisne informacije ������.

----------


## ivanais

Ja nisam jos prosla transfer ali mogu pomoci s obzirom da nam je postupak u tjeku. Ne mogu Jos ti poslati privatnu poruku s brojem mobitela.

----------


## Munkica

Antonija, ja sam bila na dva postupka i 3 transfera. Mogu ti pomoci s prakticnim stvarima jer zivim ovdje, ali ne i s HZZO procedurom.

----------


## Antonija1961

Pokusavam ti se javiti privatno, ali ne mogu. Vjv jer sam nova. Nadam se da nitko nece zamjeriti sto cu ostaviti svoj br ovdje pa me kontaktiras porukom, ja te nazovem. 0977567454

----------


## Antonija1961

Hvala puno..javim se kad dodemo do tog dijela. Sad se nadam da ce nam hzzo odobriti uputnicu.

----------


## Antonija1961

Pokusavam poslati br privatno u ppruci ali ne ide ...vjv jer sam nova ������

----------


## Lucius

Pozdrav, nova sam na forumu mada vas već mjesecima čitam i skupljam informacije.
Ja  i dragi spremamo dokumentaciju za umjetnu oplodnju s doniranom jajnom stanicom.
Poslali smo mail u tri klinike (Makedonija, Češka i Brussel) samo jedna nam je odgovorila u roku od par minuta (pogađate koja?  :Smile: 
Voljeli bi stupiti u kontakt  s klinikom u Brusselu ali na broj što im je na stranici kao kontakt (+32 2 477 66 99) nitko se ne javlja, puste nam muzikicu i kažu da su svi operateri zauzeti i tako čekamo čekamo a novac s računa se topi.
Imate možda neki drugi broj gdje će nam se prije javiti ili možda neki drugi mail na kojeg odgovaraju? Poslali smo upit s na ovaj  mail: crg@uzbrussel.be .
Hvala puno, svaka informacija je dobrodošla.

----------


## Lucius

Pozdrav, opet ja  :Smile: 
Šteta što ovaj topik nije toliko aktivan koliko su potpomognuta u Makedoniji i Češkoj. Zar toliko malo Hrvata odabire klinike u Belgiji?
Nakon prošlog posta poslala još upita u razne klinike u Belgiji, većinom sve u Brusselu i okolici.
UZ Brussel (http://www.brusselsivf.be/contact-us)kojem sam prvom slala upit putem maila i zvala njihov kontakt centar nije mi još ništa odgovorio. 
Poslan je upit i u http://chirec.be/en/Research/?search=ivf od njih još čekam odgovor.
Poslala sam upit i u UZ GENT http://www.uzgent.be/patient/zoek-ee...k/gynaecologie oni su mi odgovorili nakon pola sata da im moram ispuniti formular s mojim i partnerovim podatcima i vratit nazad kakao bi mogli se dogovoriti oko prve konzultacije koja može biti telefonska ili putem e maila,
Zatim sam danas poslala  upit u UZ LEUVEN  http://www.uzleuven.be/en oni su mi odgovorili nakon par sati. Moram im poslati ispunjen upitnik s našim podatcima i medicinsku dokumentaciju prevedenu na engleski. Dali je neka od vas prevodila svoju dokumentaciju? Kome ste se obratile?

----------


## cackalica

Pozdrav, mi smo u postupku, nedavno su nas zvali sa ovoga broja +3224776071 da bi dogovorili termin, samo još čekamo na odobrenje od HZZO-a.
Radi se o klinici UZ Brussel

----------


## cackalica

A ovo su mailovi na koje sam u početku slala i dobila brze odgovore, a kasnije su me preusmjerili na genetiku koja nam treba.
Fertility@uzbrussel.be 
info@brusselsivf.be

----------


## Lucius

Hvala ti punooo na pomoći. Nisam imala taj e mail. Odmah im šaljem upit. Hvala ti  :Wink:

----------


## cackalica

Nema na čemu, nadam se da ćeš dobiti odgovor.  :Smile:

----------


## Lucius

odgovorili su  :Smile:  Odmah nakon dva dana od kad sam im poslala mail.
Kod njih postoji mogućnost postupka s doniranom js, ali mi moramo naći donoricu.
(Tako su nam odgovorile sve klinike kojima sam poslala mail).
Napisali su nam da anonimne donacije ako ih imaju onda su rezervirane samo za Belgijance i da su liste čekanja i po pet mjeseci.
Proslijedili su nam mail od PROF DE BRUCKERa koji je privatni doktor, ali radi na njihovoj klinici s anonimnim donacijama js.
Pisala sam i njemu, on nam je odgovorio u roku od par sati.
On radi s anonimnim js, i mogla bih kod njega to obaviti, nema liste čekanja, samo što bi trebala platiti 3500 eura, osiguranje ne pokriva sav trošak. 
To mi je ispalo jako čudno.
Klinika nema mogućnost, a privatni doktor ima, i to bez liste čekanja.
Čini mi se da ćemo odustati od Belgije.  
I da poslali su nam u odgovoru imena 3 klinika u Španjolskoj koje rade oplodnju s doniranom js.
Ovo traženje klinika je jako zamorno.
Nisam sigurna dali da idem kontaktirati i te Španjolske klinike ili da jednostavno predam sve u Makedoniju.
Hvala ti puno još jednom na kontaktima.
Želim ti sreću s postupkom.

----------


## Munkica

Lucius, pokusat cu ti objasniti ovo s doktorom privatnikom. Doktori u Belgiji mogu biti conventioned i non conventioned. Conventioned imaju ugovore sa zdravstvenim osiguranjem i cijena njihovih pregleda je fiksna i svugdje ista. Non conventioned (to je vjerojatno prof De Bruckere) imaju drukciji tip ugovora i mogu naplatiti do 200% vise i taj dio ne pokriva zdravstveno osiguranje u cijelosti. 
I jedni i drugi rade najnormalnije u bolnicama, ali su tarife razlicite, zato Belgijanci uvijek pitaju koji tip ugovora ima doktor jer o tome ovisi cijena. Pretpostavljam da je prof De Bruckere non conventioned i bavi se donacijom jajnih stanica. 

Mozda je to bolje objasnjeno na ovom linku
https://expats.healthinsurance.be/en...-consultations

----------


## pak

Mi smo prije 5 g bili u Španjolskoj i cijene su i onda bile više od 3500 eura. Vjerujem da su sada i više. Inače mi smo super zadovoljni vjerojatno i zato jer imamo troje djece od tamo[emoji846]. Mi smo išli u IVI kliniku u Valenciji 

Poslano sa mog 21061119DG koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Lucius

Hvala ti @pak na odgovoru   :Smile:  Drago mi je da si ostvarila svoju želju i da imaš tri anđelčića  :Heart: 
Dali si išla na doniranje jajne stanice? ili neki drugi postupak?
Dali ti je zdravstvo pokrilo neke troškove, ako je koliko?
Stupila sam u kontakt s jednom od klinika u Šanjolskoj Dexeus Mujer u Barceloni, čekam još neke odgovore. Nadam se da će mi i druge klinike odgovoriti, poslala sam upit i u IVI.

----------


## Lucius

Hvala ti Munkice. Jasna mi je sad ta razlika između conventioned i ne doktora u Belgiji. Samo i dalje mi je ostao taj neki čudan osjećaj kad mi je odgovorio da on može raditi s anonimnim js i nema liste čekanja, a tako velike ustanove nemaju tu mogućnost ili ako imaju čekanja su i do 5 mj. Al to je valjda zbog toga što kad si privatnik i plate ti par tisuća eura vise sve se može prije i bolje. I odgovorio mi je na mail velikim štampanim slovima tako zbrzan mail da mi nimalo nije ulio neko povjerenje da se obratim njemu za daljnje dogovore. Al dobro to su sad moja cjepidlačenja nema veze s ičim.

----------


## pak

> Hvala ti @pak na odgovoru   Drago mi je da si ostvarila svoju želju i da imaš tri anđelčića [emoji813]
> Dali si išla na doniranje jajne stanice? ili neki drugi postupak?
> Dali ti je zdravstvo pokrilo neke troškove, ako je koliko?
> Stupila sam u kontakt s jednom od klinika u Šanjolskoj Dexeus Mujer u Barceloni, čekam još neke odgovore. Nadam se da će mi i druge klinike odgovoriti, poslala sam upit i u IVI.


Mi smo sami plaćali. Išli smo sa idejom o donaciji js ali na kraju odradili obostranu donaciju. Obzirom da je to bio naš zadnji pokušaj nakon desetak  godina u MPO vodama prihvatili smo njihove savjete. Bili smo  spremni na tu mogućnost i nismo požalili.

Poslano sa mog 21061119DG koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Lucius

> Mi smo sami plaćali. Išli smo sa idejom o donaciji js ali na kraju odradili obostranu donaciju. Obzirom da je to bio naš zadnji pokušaj nakon desetak  godina u MPO vodama prihvatili smo njihove savjete. Bili smo  spremni na tu mogućnost i nismo požalili.
> 
> Poslano sa mog 21061119DG koristeći Tapatalk


Odlično. Drago mi je da ste zadovoljni i da je sve prošlo kako treba.
Meni je jako teško uči s njima u kontakt preko e maila. 
Iz Dexus klinike u Barceloni imala sam sastanak s njihovom International Departmentom i nitko me na kraju nije nazvao. 
Ostale dvije klinike ( Ivi i Eugin) uopće mi ne odgovaraju samo pošalji generički mail nazad da ih nazovem na neki br.
A meni iskreno bolje ide engleski kad se dopisujemo nego kad moram pričati. 
Sve izgleda da ću na kraju ići u Makedoniju jer od njih sam sve dobila odmah. Nije bilo prepreka.

----------


## Mic_

Pozdrav  :Smile: 

Imam par pitanja vezano za odlazak u UZ Brussel, pa se nadam da će mi netko moći reći više info jer od ginekologa nismo dobili.

Naime, zdrava sam, ali sam nositeljica rijetke bolesti  ( X - recesivno ) od koje je bolovao moj brat, stoga nisam htjela prirodnim putem ići, već smo se odlučili za PGD metodu.
Genetičarka s Rebra preporučila  mi je UZ Brisel. U Petrovoj sam zatim obavila prvi pregled kod ginekologa humane reprodukcije i dobila upute što sve obaviti dalje kako bi mi ispunili obrazac za HZZO koji će nam pokriti većinu troška za isto.
Trenutno sam obavila cervikalni bris te me čeka još kontrola hormona, a partnera spermiogram, pa s time idem na kontrolu i predaju onda isti zahtjev HZZO-u.

No nisu mi znali reći više info o daljnem procesu.

Prije tjedan dana kontaktirala sam Brussel i odgovorili su mi isti dan te poslali formulare koje smo partner i ja popunili i vratili. Sada čekamo još uvijek odgovor za dalje, odnosno prve konzultacije ondje.
Nisu mi odgovorili trebam li još što slati od nalaza.

Zanima me, vi koji ste već to sve prošli, kako to zapravo funkcionira:
1) Ove pretrage: cervikalni bris, hormoni i partnerov spermiogram - ako sam dobro shvatila, to je potrebno kako bi se pisao zahtjev HZZO-u. Da li su ti nalazi bitni za Brissel i traže ih ?

2) Da li mi sami plaćamo prvo sav tretman u Belgiji, pa nam HZZO refundira ? Ili, mi prvo moramo čekati odobrenje HZZO-a ( shvatila sam da je to odobrenje isključivo radi pokrića troškova ondje ), pa onda tek idemo tamo i oni pokrivaju odmah ?

2) Koliko dugo ste od kontaktiranja mailom čekali odgovor od koordinatora, odnosno prve konzultacije ondje ?

Niti moja ginekologica, niti gin u Petrovoj niti genetičarka nisu mi previše znale reći, osim javite se vi s njima pa sve dogovorite, a onda ćete pretrage tu obavljati.
Nas je zbunilo odakle krenuti ? 
Javiti se prvo Briselu i sve dogovoriti ili krenuti prvo s ovim pretragama i dobiti nalaze i odobrenje HZZO, pa se tek onda javiti u Brisel. 


Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru svima  :Smile: )

----------


## ancibanci02

:Klap:  :Shock: 
otvorena tema za Brisel 

javljam se ovdje jer sam bila kandidat za ivf pgd u brisel 
učlanila se u fcb grupu balanced translocation - gdje sam se natopila pozitivnih priča (ima i negativnih ) da postoji i nada za loš kariogram 

ovdje bivša borilica za potomstvo, sin se upravo igra u istoj sobi gdje mama piše par riječi na rodi forumu  

priča ide ovako :

1.trudnoća- prestalo srce kucati,kiretaža,5 tj.   
2.trudnoća-nema srčane aktivnosti, prirodno čišćenje , pretrage ogtt, unešen u terapiju  metformin,6 tj.
3.trudnoća- biokemijska ,prirodno čišćenje ,pretrage trombofilije, utvrđen pai 4g5g
4.trudnoća- blighted ovum,kiretaža ,10 tj, pretrage kariogram 
5.trudnoća -nema srčane aktivnosti, 6 tjedan, prirodno čiščenje 
6.trudnoća, prestanak srčane aktivnosti, 8 tj., kiretaža 
7.trudnoća, rođen sin u 2022.godini 

krenula sam davne 2020.godine kod banović da mi napiše zahtjev za inozemstvo u Belgiju , pretrage sam krenula u 5 mjesecu radi korone, rješenje hzzo dobiveno u 9.mjesecu 

u 11.mj. oba odjel ne radi, pa u 1 , pa u 3.mj. pa u 5./2021.g dogovoreno ivf -lijekovi u Petrovu, pgd u Briselu 
obavili prve konzultacije putem video-poziva 
obavili u 10/2020.godine  potpisivanje ugovora u briselu , pohvala imam i za Danijela koji je pomogao u prevođenju 
trebala sam krenuti u 05/2021.g. za pikanje za stimulaciju, ali je život napisao drugačiju priču

nalazi kariograma balansirana translokacija kromosoma 

u 5/2021.godine pozitivni krvni i urinski test trudnoće , do 09/2021 strepila do nalaza amniocenteze, sin nosioc iste translokacije, spontana trudnoća. 

vjerojatno je tako trebalo biti 

u Petrovoj sam se vodila po visokorizičnoj trudnoći, heparin i inzulin pikala cijelu trudnoću, duphaston i utrogestan pila i cijelu trudnoću mirovala. 
pohvala imam za dr.Sokol Karadjole(nadam se da se vraća u Hrvatsku  nakon specijalizacije ) - koja je smirenim pristupom cijelu trudnoće  hrabrila jer me se sjetila iz 6.trudnoću koju dijagnozu nosim u svojoj medinsku dokumentaciji

----------


## špelkica

Čestitke na sinu!!! Takve spontane trudnoće su najbolje. I sami smo imali određenih poteškoća oko ostvarivanja trudnoće, još davne 2013.god rečeno mi je da bolje da idemo na donaciju js jer je moj amh bio toliko nizak i da nema smisla s lijekovima jer preostali jajnik ne reagira, endometrioza pojela jedan jajnik, jajovod pun priraslica, neprohodan, otpisali nas kao kandidate za ivf. I onda nakon 8, 5 god dogodila se spontana trudnoća, sve proteklo u redu, beba rođena na termin, savršena u svakom pogledu.

----------


## artie

Pozdrav,

evo slučajno sam ušla i vidila post pa sam se prijavila da Vam odgovorim i nadam se pomognem. I sama sam tražila odgovore na forumima pa nisam baš previše našla stoga ću Vam napisati svoje iskustvo. Također sam nositeljica genetske bolesti koju ima moj brat, od malih nogu sam znala da postoji ta mogućnost da jesam i 2016te sam napravila genetski test koji je to potvrdio. Prirodna oplodnja isto nije dolazila u obzir i tako sam saznala za PGD ili PGT(negdi se tako navodi) u Briselu. Meni isto niko ništa nije zna reći, nisam znala da li se ja prvo tribam njima javiti ili obaviti pretrage za HZZO ili što već, ali prvo sam imala pregled u Petrovoj s genetskim nalazom nakon čega je doktorica rekla što sve trebamo napraviti za postupak HZZO-a a to su ove pretrage koje ste napisali. Njih smo napravili prošle godine u proljeće, kada smo to napravili sam se morala opet naručiti u Petrovoj gdje je doktorica ispunila obrazac (to je bilo u srpnju 2021.) koji sam morala nositi u HZZO (najbolje u Margaretsku jer je tamo taj odjel za inozemno liječenje). Ja sam to nosila odma jer su mi tako rekli u bolnici i pošto sam iz drugog grada ali kad sam došla su me pitale gdje mi je troškovnik (kojeg naravno nisam imala jer nisam znala da mi to triba) ali žene su super i izašle su mi u susret i uzele sve dokumente i rekle da kontaktiram Brisel i pitam ih okvirne cijene barem jer ono što belgijnaci ne plaćaju - ne plaćamo ni mi ako imamo S2 formular, uglavnom da ne kompliciram - javili su mi cijene i cijenu onoga što mi moramo platiti (jer i to njihovi osiguranici isto plaćaju). To sam naknadno poslala HZZO-u i pošto je bilo lito, godisnji odmori itd... rješenje smo dobili početkom 9og miseca. Javili se u Brisel, dogovorili konzultacije koje su bile u listopadu 2021. - tamo su nam sve objasnili, potpisali ugovore, donili sve nalaze koje smo morali obaviti (nakon onog njihovog formulara kojeg pošalju su mi još poslali što sve moramo obaviti prije konzultacija jer smo imali i sastanak s genetičarkom i ginekologom). Tu su oni sve već odlučili koje lijekove i doze itd.. i objasnili nam PGD i rekli da im za te testove treba do 4 miseca. Nakon čega mogu krenuti s hormonalnom stimulacijom (tu se ja baš ne razumin, jer mi nismo imali problema s plodnošću - bar po nalazima je sve bilo super i dali su mi neku malenu dozu za bockanje da ne bi došlo do hiperstimulacije) ali tek kada mi oni jave kada mogu početi i da ne preuzimam lijekove dok se ne jave. Mi smo mislili da to možda neće trajati 4 mjeseca ali javili su mi tek krajem veljače da su testovi gotovi. Samo da napomenem, PGD testovi i vrijeme ovisi o kojem je genetskom problemu riječ, jer nekome mogu biti gotovi za misec dana, tako da će Vam oni to sve reći i objasniti. Ne mora značiti da ćete čekati koliko i mi. Nakon što su mi javili, imala sam telefonski razgovor s genetičarkom di je ona sve objasnila kako i što rade ali meni to nije bilo toliko bitno jer oni najbolje znaju svoj posao. Nakon toga su me zvali i dogovorili termin za početak stimulacije koji je bio krajem travnja jer nisu prije imali slobodnih termina a sa stimulacijom se počinje 2.dan menstruacije. To smo se sve dogovorili telefonski (oni uglavnom sve javljaju telefonski). Prije sam išla preuzeti lijekove u Petrovoj, i taj drugi dan mentruacije vadiš krv (hormoni, to će oni sve reći na konzutacijama) i nalaz moraš poslati do 13h da oni mogu odobriti početak stimulacije. Meni se nešto zakompliciralo jer mi nalaz nije moga biti gotovo taj dan pošto je bio vikend pa smo mislili da je sve propalo pa su mi prominili redoslijed i započela s nekim lijekom s kojim sam trebala tek nakon par dana ali dobro, nema smisla sada o tome. Uglavnom, super su i brzi i profesionalni do bola da tek onda shvatis da nase zdravstvo nikada nece biti takvo hahaha. Tijekom stimulacije radis testove koje ti oni kazu i kada ti kazu i samo radis sto ti oni govore (telefonski naravno). Nakon toga slijedi punkcija i to bude vrlo brzo nakon što oni zaključe na temelju pretraga koje radiš tijekom stimulacije. Meni nije bilo bolno koliko sam čitala da je nekima. Punkcija je ujedno 2. odlazak koji je nama bia u svibnju. Što se placanja tice - placas samo ono sto su oni rekli da ne pokriva S2 tiskanica koju izdaje HZZO prije svakog odlaska u Brisel. Koliko smo mi tocno platili ne znam ali prvi put smo konzultacije nekih 150 eura i mozda jos nesto sitno. Kada vidis stvarnu cifru i ono sto moras sam platiti, ta koju sam moras platiti izgleda kao sitnis. Nakon punkcije i davanja sperme, slijedi njihov dio. Meni su se javili u lipnju s rezultatima i pitali kada bi na transfer na sto sam ja rekla sto prije i transfer je bio u srpnju. I uspilo je  :Smile:  trudna sam i nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla. Sorry na pisanju, negdi sam pisala s kvacicama a negdi bez, u brzini ali eto, nebitno. Samo naprid, bez straha, oni ce vas sve uputiti i pratite sto vam govore i tako radite i to je to. Ja sam uvik optimist koji se na kraju razocara kada je ishod drugaciji a ovaj put sam odlucila biti realist i koliko sam virovala da ce uspiti, toliko sam bila svjesna da mozda nece ali ne triba se previse opterecivati s time. Sritno!!

----------


## Mic_

Hvala puno na epskom odgovoru !  :Smile: 
Upravo čekamo prve konzultacije u Belgiji i obavljamo sve navedene pretrage te imamo dogovor u Petrovoj kada ćemo ispuniti obrazac. 
Iz Belgije su nam već napisali troškovnik.  :Smile: 
Također, napisali su nam da ćemo čekati oko 4 mjeseca taj plan.

Nemamo niti mi problem s plodnošću, nalazi su nam super. Pa se nadam da bude onda to sve bilo ok.

Hvala još jednom puno,puno.  :Smile: ) <3

----------


## cackalica

Poštovana,
Puno znači ovako detaljno opisano iskusto.
Nama su se javili mailom nakon  točno 4 mjeseca da su testovi spremni i naveli su da će nas uskoro nazvati da dogovorimo termin početka stimulacije, međutim još nitko nije zvao. Koliko ste čekali na dogovor nakon što su vam javili da je spremno?

Hvala

----------


## Mic_

Ja sam danas nosila sve papire u HZZO direkciju- više nije Margaretska 3, nego Gundulićeva 24. 
Prvo su nam u Petrovoj krivo rekli da možemo odnijeti i područni ured HZZO-a, pa tako da znate da ne - isključivo gore navedeno.
Drugo, doktorica mi je krivo ispunila obrazac za inozemno liječenje ( onaj koji skinete s HZZO-a pa vam ga ginekolog u Petrovoj ispuni nakon što se obavili tj.testirali hormone, cervikalni i partner spermiogram ) - pa ako se još nekome dogodi, dakle za Belgiju, doktor vam mora navesti 3 odlaska u inozemstvo. Nama su dva, pa morali preporavljati, ali srećom žene su u HZZO-u u Gundulićevoj jako drage i ljubazne, pa smo sve riješili brzo. 

Ono što mi nismo znali što još treba kod predaje dokumentacije HZZO-u, evo sve redom:
- ispunjen obrazac za inozemno liječenje koji vam ginekolog humane reprodukcije ovjeri i ispuni
- kopirajte sve nalaze - spermiogram, cervikalni bris i hormoni ( ono što traži gin.humane repr.) + nalaze genetičara, genetskog testiranja ....
- vjenčani list ili ako niste formalno vjenčani - ovjeriti s partnerom kod javnog bilježnika izjavu o živ.partnerstvu
- suglasnost koju pišete sami i potpisujete - da ste suglasni s odlaskom u Belgiju i plaćanje dijela troškova 
- isprintati mail - odgovor od Belgije gdje se vidi da vas prihvaćaju za PGD postupak + troškovnik cijelog procesa ( nama su naveli sve u mailu iz Belgije )

Ja sam u početku bila jako zbunjena odakle krenuti, pa evo da i taj redoslijed stavim da olakšam onima koje to čeka, a sve traje skoro godinu dana:
1. Od svoje ginekologice dobila sam uputnicu za genetsko savjetovanje - išla sam na Rebro i genetičarka me uputila da genetsko testiranje; nalaze gen.testa čekala sam oko 3 mjeseca, ne znam da li je svima tako, ali evo meni je tako bilo. Ispalo je da sam nositeljica stoga me genetičarka savjetovala za PGD i uputila dalje na Petrovu -humanu reprodukciju.

2. Ginekolgica mi izdaje uputnicu za humanu reprodukciju-odaberete  nekog od ginekologa ondje i naručite se na prvi pregled; čekala sam 2 mjeseca pregled; 

3. U Petrovoj, ginekologica humane reprodukcije, šalje na daljne pretrage ( partner: spermiogram koji mora biti baš njjihov rađen u Petrovoj, ne privatni i ja: cervikalni brisevi + hormoni) i kada to obavimo, dolazimo na kontrolu s nalazima gdje nam ona ispunjava obrazac za inozemno liječenje za Belgiju.

4. U tom periodu dok sam čekala nalaze svega i kontrolu, kontaktirala sam Belgiju odmah da vidimo da li nas primaju i  potvrdan odgovor dobila jako brzo - poslali su nam što sve trebamo napraviti od testova za dolazak kod njih i troškove svega i plan čitavog procesa

5. Kada smo obavili testove za Petrovu i dobili odgovor iz Belgije, odlazimo na kontrolu u Petrovu, gin.ispunjava obrazac i sa svim gore što sam navela, odlazimo u HZZO direkciju predati .

Sada, dok čekamo odobrenje HZZO-a taman obavljamo preeliminarne pretrage za Belgiju - nalazi vam vrijeme godinu dana za njih tako da želimo sve odmah riješiti, a termin tj.prve konzultacije s njima dogovorili smo za veljaču, 2023., no za točan datum dogovoriti ćemo se čim stigne odobrenje HZZO-a jer prije toga ne možete u Belgiju.

A onda s Belgijom ide ta procedura kao gore kako je Artie opisala - nama su rekli također, nakon prvih konzulacija u veljači, da ćemo oko 4 mjeseca čekati PGT plan itd.  :Smile: 

Ako netko bude imao još pitanja, slobodno neka se javi  :Smile:

----------

